# Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an​*
Wir berichteten auch über de  Auftritt von Claudia Darga bei Markus Lanz:
Im ZDF bei Markus Lanz: Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga

BILD meldet nun, was viele schon vermutet haben nach dem Auftritt:
PETA zeigt Claudia Darga an

„FISCHE SIND TRAUMATISIERT“
Tierschützer zeigen
Karpfen-Queen an

Weil sie den da im Film gezeigten, von ihr gefangenen Koi, angeblich zurück gesetzt hätte, wurde Claudia Darga angezeigt.

Laut BILD sagt sie dazu, dass von PETA niemand mit ihr gesprochen habe und sie dazu nicht mehr sagen könne.

Seien wir gespannt, wie das weiter- und/oder ausgeht.

Wir bleiben dran.

Thomas Finkbeiner


Mehr Infos zu C+R:
*Catch & Release - Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?*
Kai Jendrusch
2006
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html 

*Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*
KAI JENDRUSCH und MARCO NIEHAUS
2008
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

*„Catch & Release in der anglerischen Praxis"*
„Ernie1973"
2010
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

*Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753
Kolja Kreder
2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Scheinbar ja nicht..

Spannend in dem Fall, weil S-H, könnte das dortige Fischereigesetz werden.

Weil dort C+R verboten ist, was aber definiert wird als Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht, nicht als das reine zurücksetzen. 

In der Sendung hat sie ja gesagt, sie nimmt Fische mit - nur eben nicht jeden. Also nach der Definition kein C+R

Beweisen muss ja zudem der Staatsanwalt den Vorwurf, wenn er anklagen will....

Wird aber wohl entweder eingestellt weil die SA keinen Grund sieht, oder gegen Auflage an Claudia Darga.

Ob die dann dagegen vorgeht oder nicht, kommt auf den genauen Inhalt an.

Einen  vernünftigen Anwalt, der sich im Thema auskennt, sollte sie sich aber in meinen Augen besorgen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Die süße Claudia...


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Moin .

Und schon wieder werden unsere Gerichte mit unnützen Klagen

an den eigentlich wichtigen Verfahren gehindert und es wird 

unnütz Geld ausgegeben.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Gibt ja genug "Angler", die da mit den Wölfen - äääh PETA - heulen, und solche Anzeigen gut heissen ....

Siehe auch DAFV und Konsorten (Angeln nur zur Verwertung, PETA ignorieren etc.) - kein Wunder wenn nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche bei den Verbänden sowas auch bei manchen Sport- und Angelfischern hängen bleibt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Moin .

Das ist wohl wahr ,da sollte man sich selbst aber Fragen ob das 

nicht Fangneid sein könnte.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Dem würd ich nicht per se widersprechen wollen..


----------



## Leech (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Das Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht.
Eigentlich das Totschlag-Argument gegen Peta. In jeder Hinsicht.
Wenn ich einen Fisch fange (z.B. einen großen Barsch beim Spinnfischen auf maßigen Hecht) will ich ja nicht den Hecht verwerten, sondern explizit die Barsche.
Das grundlose Töten eines Fisches, den ich nicht verwerten kann (weil mir aufgrund der Größe die Mittel fehlen) oder nicht verwerten will (weil ich Hechtkotletts für saftige Hechtburger will) ist mMn schlimmer als das Zurücksetzen eines eben solchen Fisches.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Mehr Infos zu C+R:
*Catch & Release - Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?*
Kai Jendrusch
2006
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html 

*Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*
KAI JENDRUSCH und MARCO NIEHAUS
2008
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

*„Catch & Release in der anglerischen Praxis"*
„Ernie1973"
2010
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

*Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753
Kolja Kreder
2017


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Ich ahne da für die Zukunft nix Gutes. Eben in den Nachrichten gehört: CDU/CSU/FDP sind bei den aktuellen Jamaika-Verhandlungen bereit, den Grünen bei Umwelt- und *Tierschutz* Zugeständnisse zu machen, wenn die Grünen im Gegenzug beim Themas Flüchtlinge zu Kompromissen bereit sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich ahne da für die Zukunft nix Gutes. Eben in den Nachrichten gehört: CDU/CSU/FDP sind bei den aktuellen Jamaika-Verhandlungen bereit, den Grünen bei Umwelt- und *Tierschutz* Zugeständnisse zu machen, wenn die Grünen im Gegenzug beim Themas Flüchtlinge zu Kompromissen bereit sind.



Wie die Jamaika-Schwampel in Sachen Angeln komplett anglerfeindlich wie inkompetent ist, haben wir ja schon bewiesen mit dem Landtagsvideo aus Kiel:

 Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!



Das wird bei dem Thema hier auch nicht anders...

Ob die FDP ihr Versprechen wahr macht in SH, das Thema C+R-Paragraph überprüfen zu lassen oder ob sie genauso ahnungslos und anglerfeindlich wie bei den Angelverboten AWZ wieder vor dem GRÜNEN Anglerfeind-Minister Habeck kuschen???


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe nur drauf gewartet. Selber schuld. Hätte sie gesagt keine Bewegtbilder von Fischen aus D oder hätte sie gesagt alle Fische aus dem Ausland, dann wäre es wesentlich klüger gewesen. 
Wer halt Publicity will, der muss die Konsequenzen tragen.

Beispiel: 
Ich denke nicht, dass Babs es nicht schaffen würd sich in Deutschland zum Fisch zu guiden, aber da sie ihr Geld indirekt mit Facebook verdient, muss sie eben bisschen aufpassen und angelt deshalb so gut wie nur im Ausland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



zander67 schrieb:


> Da wird hoffentlich der Tierschutz in der Landwirtschaft gemeint sein.;+


Träumer.......................


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ja nicht..
> 
> Spannend in dem Fall, weil S-H, könnte das dortige Fischereigesetz werden.
> 
> ...



Und genau das wird der Dame sehr helfen und das  finde ich gut : Eine genaue Definition, was strafbar ist und was nicht.  Ich könnte mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein klein wenig Absicht  dahinter steckt......




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beweisen muss ja zudem der Staatsanwalt den Vorwurf, wenn er anklagen will....
> 
> Wird aber wohl entweder eingestellt weil die SA keinen Grund sieht...



Sehr unglücklich gewählte Abkürzung für die StA :q:q


----------



## Jarod71 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Also so eine Klage halte ich auch für ...hm, na ja...

Ich weiß mit folgenden Zeilen werde ich mich nicht nur beliebt machen :-(

Aaaaber: Ich finde die Angelei unter dem Gesichtspunkt des "Spaßjagens" auch eher unpassend. "Jagen, fangen, "etwas" verletzen und mit Absicht wieder zurück setzen... finde ich sonderbar. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es den Fischen eine Freude ist. Klar ist auch, daß nicht jeder Fisch gegessen werden "sollte" zu klein, zu groß...weiß der Geier.
Klar, könnten diese entscheiden würden sie sicher lieber zurückgesetzt als gegessen werden...
Aber mit dieser Absicht angeln zu gehen?

Und auch sie sagt ganz klar, daß sie viel zu viel fängt -Ihr Job- als sie essen könnte. So angeln ja viele.
Ich für meinen Teil angel auch gern, sitze am Wasser und bin gespannt was passiert. Bisher ist meine Quote so bescheiden, daß ich dieses Luxusproblem nicht habe, würde aber auch stoppen, wenn mein Bedarf gedeckt wäre. Ob ich daraus eine Anzeige stricken würde, wohl nicht. Aber es wie jetzt und hier zu diskutieren- da konnte ich mich nicht zurück halten.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



racoon schrieb:


> Sehr unglücklich gewählte Abkürzung für die StA :q:q


Sorry, stimmt, sollt ich zukünftig besser aufpassen...


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



> Thomas schrieb:Einen  vernünftigen Anwalt, der sich im Thema auskennt, sollte sie sich aber in meinen Augen besorgen.



Wenn man in solchen Fällen, sofern eine genervte Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen nicht von sich aus einstellt, als Angler nicht selber so überdreht ist bei einer eventuell geforderten Aussage einen drauf zu legen um es der Staatsanwaltschaft unmöglich zu machen ein solches Verfahren direkt einzustellen, wird man überhaupt keinen Anwalt benötigen. 

Gemeinhin sind einigermaßen im Leben stehende, vor allem (semi-)professionelle Angler deutlich besser im Thema als jeder Anwalt, und sehr wohl in der Lage eine charmante "Relativierung" zu präsentieren. 

Sowohl Staatsanwälte als auch Gerichte wissen i.d.R. sehr genau wann sie zu Handlangern von Berufsdenunzianten gemacht werden, die sie für medienwirksame PR-Aktionen als kostenlose Laufburschen missbrauchen, um weiterhin üppige Spendengelder zu sammeln. Mit denen sie sich ihre Gehälter, Autos, Handys, Computer und Abenteuerreisen finanzieren.

Und selbst wenn man das Pech hat an Staatsanwälte und Richter zu geraten, die sich vor die Karren solcher Organisationen spannen lassen, womit sie bei ihren ambitionierteren Kollegen irritiertes Stirnrunzeln auslösen dürften, wird die zu erwartende Geldbuße sich normalerweise deutlich unterhalb eines durchschnittlichen Anwaltshonorars bewegen. 

So viel Pech kann man kaum haben, dass man wegen solcher Lächerlichkeiten in die zweite Instanz muss. Dann kann man sich immer noch einen Anwalt nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Siehe Augenthaler, Marteria  etc...

Statt durchfechten Einstellung gegen Auflage akzeptieren - DAS ist der normale Versuch der StA, Einstellung gegen Auflage, um beiden Seiten "gerecht" zu werden. 

Zumal PETA normal immer gegen Einstellungen vorgeht und somit weitere Arbeit für StA und Gerichte macht.


----------



## porbeagle (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Petra hat  auf jeden Fall den Medienerfolg ; da es Ihnen eine relativ grosse
Aufmerksamkeit bietet.

Da muss jetzt vernuenftig gegengehalten werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Da muss jetzt vernuenftig gegengehalten werden.


Nicht jetzt - das müsste es seit Jahren

Siehe dazu leider:
Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Seele schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe nur drauf gewartet. Selber schuld. Hätte sie gesagt keine Bewegtbilder von Fischen aus D oder hätte sie gesagt alle Fische aus dem Ausland, dann wäre es wesentlich klüger gewesen.
> Wer halt Publicity will, der muss die Konsequenzen tragen.


So ein quatsch.
Wir sollten uns als Angler nicht verstecken müssen. Und das ist hier auch nicht passiert und das ist auch gut so. Denn sie hat gezeigt, wie die Realität aussieht und wie jeder Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch angelt. Und das ohne sich Strafbar zu machen.

So ein Koi - der ein unerwarteter Beifang war, was auch erwähnt wurde - kann zurückgesetzt werden. Und selbst ob können oder nicht, nirgends in dem Interview wurde erwähnt, dass dieser Koi zurückgesetzt worden ist.

Kurz gesagt: PETA und der Anwalt können "nichts" machen, da ihnen die Beweise fehlen. PETA hätten so oder so eine Anzeige gemacht, denn PETA sind auf diese Art der Publicity angewiesen. Und siehe da - die BILD hat einen Artikel mit dieser PETA Biologin und dadurch wieder ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Zwei Dinge die die PETA bei diesen Luftnummern hofft durchzusetzen. Mehr PR und einen Vergleich, so das es nicht einmal vor Gericht geht.

Ich sehe jetzt nichts, was die gute Dame verkehrt gemacht hat (außer vielleicht die Aussage der Asiatischen Karpfen in den Anlagen, das aber hat hiermit nichts zu tun).


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Kann denen bei Bild bitte einmal einer klipp und klar sagen, dass dieser unsägliche  PeTa Verein,* kein Tierschutzverein *ist?
Und dann sollten doch die Journalisten (DANIEL *PETERS UND CHARLIE *WALTER)  bitte genauer recherchieren:
wo steht denn bitteschön im Tierschutzgesetz, dass Angeln ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb erlaubt sein soll? 
5: setzen!

Über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen wurde ja nun schon ausführlich debattiert: nichts genaues weiß man nicht!
Das jetzt Fische traumatisiert sein können ...ist mir neu.
Dazu brauchen die Schuppenträger erst mal ein Bewusstsein.
Ich sehe schon den armen maltretierten  Goldi  Koi Karpfen beim Dr. Wels auf der roten Couch. 
Wenig später dann wird er mit Max dem Barsch , Bärbel die Flunder , sowie Ali dem Aal - einen Stuhlkreis bilden und über die grausamen Erfahrungen am und im Wasser berichten. Gemeinsam werden sie dann bei einer Shisha Sitzung (mit Tauwurmgeschmack)  über die bösen Machenschaften des Kormoran, des Angelhakens und der Verbauung der Laichgründe debattieren.
Danach werden sie sich alle an die Flossen fassen und gemeinsam "kumbaya" anstimmen. 

Venceremos!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon den armen maltretierten  Goldi  Koi Karpfen beim Dr. Wels auf der roten Couch.
> Wenig später dann wird er mit Max dem Barsch , Bärbel die Flunder , sowie Ali dem Aal - einen Stuhlkreis bilden und über die grausamen Erfahrungen am und im Wasser berichten. Gemeinsam werden sie dann bei einer Shisha Sitzung (mit Tauwurmgeschmack)  über die bösen Machenschaften des Kormoran, des Angelhakens und der Verbauung der Laichgründe debattieren.
> Danach werden sie sich alle an die Flossen fassen und gemeinsam "kumbaya" anstimmen.



Das gefällt mir, haste schön geschrieben!

Ein Ansatz, zumindest die "Pros" zum hemmungslosen C&R auch rechtlich zu befähigen, wäre es deren Status als Berufsfischer einzuordnen.
Denn Berufsfischer dürfen sowohl selektiv fischen und entnehmen, oder eben nicht, sind auch nicht an das, dem Angler vorgeschriebenen, Tötungsritual gebunden!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

@exstralsunder
Bei Bild gibts doch einem Ombudsmann. Meinst das bringt was, dem zu schreiben?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Versuchen kann man es.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Wie sähe denn rechtlich folgende Begründung(für's Zurücksetzen) aus?

Einen offensichtlich (zufällig/illegal)besetzten Koi zurückzusetzen, weil er als Zuchtfisch sicher früher mit Medikamenten und wasseraufbereitender Chemie in Verbindung kam und deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich zum Verzehr ungeeignet ist.
Daher liegt kein vernünftiger Grund zum Töten vor und man will ja schließlich nicht gegen das TSG verstoßen.
|kopfkrat#t


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

@Terence Drill
Leider, vermutlich auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. 

Die mögliche Problemstellung wäre dann: 

Einen Koi kriegt man wohl nicht als heimische Art durch - und dann ist man vielerorts (Landesfischereigesestz bzw. Ausführungsverordnungen) auch schon am Ende der Argumentation angelangt. Bestimmte nicht heimifsche Fische dürfen nicht "ausgesetzt" werden. 
Zurücksetzen = "Aussetzen". 

Das kommt bei manchen Arten wie eben z.B. Grasfisch (Graskarpfen), Sibirischer Stör und wohl auch Koi etc. noch zusätzlich zur eigentlichen C&R Debatte dazu. 

Ich hab im S-H Gesetz diesbezüglich nicht nachgelesen, für Bayern weiß ich es zufällig: Da dürfen Fische die nicht auf einer bestimmten Liste stehen nicht in "offene Gewässer" ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## hecht99 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Genau so was ist mir auch in den Kopf geschossen, als Niet- und Nagelfeste Begründung...; außer Aufmerksamkeit wird diese Anzeige nichts bewirken, obwohl das schon schlimm genug ist.#q

 Die Frage wäre, ob es nicht in irgeneinem Paragraphen bei der Hege steht, dass solche Arten nicht mehr zurück dürfen (ähnlich nem kranken Fisch)?


----------



## hecht99 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Du warst jetzt schneller Franz; zwei blöde ein Gedanke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

PETA will nichts als Aufmerksamkeit, warum rückt ihr diese Brut immer wieder in den Fokus? 1 Jahr keine Berichterstattung und kein Mensch kennt diesen Verein mehr......


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Mann könnte argumentieren das der Koi nicht im Fischereirecht aufgeführt ist und Fische die dort nicht gelistet sind darf man nicht entnehmen. So wie beim Wolf der nicht im Jagdrecht steht


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Einen Koi kriegt man wohl nicht als heimische Art durch - und dann ist man vielerorts (Landesfischereigesestz bzw. Ausführungsverordnungen)



Wo bekommt man das raus und darf man als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter selbst entscheiden welche Fische man entnimmt und welche nicht oder nur der Fischereiberechtigte?|kopfkrat

Töten um zu töten ist numal auch kein vernüftiger Grund.


----------



## racoon (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Ich sehe das ganze Theater eher positiv. Auch in diesem Fall wird die Petra mal wieder richtig gef... werden. Eigentlich sollte die Anglerschaft - Einzelangler , Medien und Verband- diese steten Niederlagen der Petra endlich mal richtig nutzen und als Bumerang einsetzen, es entsteht eine breite Öffentlichkeit, es werden immer mehr sinnlose Verfahren durch die Rechtler verloren. Geht man so sinnlos mit Spendengeldern um ?
Das muss der Öffentlichkeit klar gemacht werden. Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis ist das inzwischen sehr vielen bewusst und ich bin mir sicher, dass hierdurch der ein oder andere Euro nicht mehr diesen Banditen gespendet wird, sondern an andere sinnvolle Institutionen fließt.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

@Terence Drill
ich such es dir für Bayern raus, da weiß ich genau wo es steht  



> AV BayFiG
> § 32
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten
> Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> ...



Die Liste mit den Arten findet sich dann im §11 , sind vorwiegend die heimischen Fische, die Regenbogenforelle steht aber auch dabei. 

Wie gesagt, Graser, sibirischer Stör, Koi, Schwarzbarsch etc. sucht man vergeblich. 

Man müsste eher den umgedrehten Weg wählen und den Koi als normalen Karpfen schmackhaft machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Das wäre unpassend.

Weiß jemand wie es in S-H aussieht?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das raus und darf man als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter selbst entscheiden welche Fische man entnimmt und welche nicht oder nur der Fischereiberechtigte?|kopfkrat



Steht in SH in der BifO



> *
> § 3​ Besatz, übertragbare Fischkrankheiten​* (1) In Anlage 1 nicht aufgeführte Arten dürfen in offenen Binnengewässern nicht ausgesetzt werden. Besatz​ soll aus regionalen Beständen gewonnen werden.


 
 Leider sind sich die gelehrten nicht ganz einig, ob zurücksetzen = Besatz ist.

 Andere als die Fischereiberechtigten dürfen in SH auch nicht besetzen. Sind es dazu noch offene Gewässer, dann benötigen Sie über die Hegepläne die Genehmigung der oberen Fischereibehörde des Landes.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

#6

Der Koi war ja numal drin und am Ufer wieder aussetzen geht nicht.
"Besatz" setzt nach meinem Verständnis voraus, dass der Fisch von woanders kam, so ist es "Rücksatz".


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Die Gesetze gibt es hier:

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/gesetzeVerordnungen.html


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Dieser Prozess, wenn es denn überhaupt dazu kommen sollte, wird ausgehen wie üblich bei diesen Klägern. In dem Fall wäre es aber hochinteressant, das psychologische Gutachten der Klägerseite zu lesen, das den Grad der Traumatisierung eines Fisches beschreibt!

Man sollte sich aber bei der Geschichte eines vor Augen halten. Wer mit aller Gewalt ins Rampenlicht drängt, der darf sich auch nicht wundern, wenn ihn gelegentlich ein Scheinwerfer blendet. Frau D. drängte in der jüngeren Vergangenheit deutlich sichtbar und mit aller Macht. Es war also absehbar, dass sie zum Zielobjekt dieser Tierrechtler werden wird. Jetzt kann man trefflich drüber streiten, ob das kalkuliertes Risiko, oder Naivität war.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Gesetze gibt es hier:
> 
> https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/gesetzeVerordnungen.html



THX.
Da ist ein Anwalt, der in der Materie steckt, sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Schön klein beigeben...bloß nicht gegen kämpfen......

Wenn wir dagegen vorgehen lassen wir uns nur auf die Stufe derer hinab, darum wie Fr.Dr. schon sagte: Auf keinen fall beachten.....

Wird schon alles gut in Zukunft........


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



bastido schrieb:


> Richtig, eigentlich müsste der Verband nach jeder dieser Anzeigen direkt eine Medienkampagne starten, Argumente gibt es genug. Ich träume schon wieder.



#6Genau.
Und einen fähigen Anwalt bezahlen, der sich der Sache annimmt!

Dazu am beste eine große Medienkampagne mit dem Titel: Tierrechtssekte will angeln verbieten(lassen)!
Man könnte da zB die Aussagen von Hafersack einbringen wo die Taktik genau erklärt wird...."angeln stigmatisieren"....usw.

Das würde dann jeder zukünftigen Anzeige gegen Angler in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung die "Aufmersamkeit erregende" Wirkung nehmen.

Vorbeugende Aufklärung sozusagen anstatt vorauseilendem Gehorsam!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

wenn ich euch jetzt wieder recht gebe, heissts wieder der mit seinen Verbänden, weil ich das seit Jahren predige  ;-))

Trotzdem: 
Recht habt ihr


----------



## Double2004 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Augenthaler, Marteria  etc...




Sehr schlechter Vergleich mit Augenthaler. Hätte Darga den Koi erst meterlang durch den Dreck gezogen, sich danach mit dem Fisch ablichten lassen und anschließend der Klatschpresse berichtet, dass sie den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat, würde der Vergleich passen...


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Hachja... ohne mir hier alles durchzulesen und nur den ersten Post von Thomas. Das Wort ,,angeblich" trifft es ganz gut auf den Punkt. Ich habe die Videos gesehen. Sie muss sich vor nichts fürchten!

,,Weil sie den da im Film gezeigten, von ihr gefangenen Koi, angeblich zurück gesetzt hätte, wurde Claudia Darga angezeigt."

Welchen Koi? Den aus Thailand?


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> ...
> Welchen Koi? Den aus Thailand?




Nein, den, den sie in einem deutschen See vor dem Fang schon mehrfach beobachtet, gefangen und dann lebend für einige Sekunden in die Kamera gehalten hat.

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Du "die Videos" gesehen hast; oder zumindest halt ohne Ton geschaut hast.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



jkc schrieb:


> Nein, den, den sie in einem deutschen See vor dem Fang schon mehrfach beobachtet, gefangen und dann lebend für einige Sekunden in die Kamera gehalten hat.
> 
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Du "die Videos" gesehen hast; oder zumindest halt ohne Ton geschaut hast.



Das war doch aber an einem privaten Teich, so ist doch das Fischereigesetz nur eingeschränkt greifend? Wenn der Pächter oder Besitzer diesen Koi im See sehen möchte und es Beifang war, dann kann doch gar nichts passieren?


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Macht mal halblang.
Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch legt dem Richter den LATEINISCHEN Namen des Koi Karpfens vor.....und was fällt auf???
Na?
Identisch mit unserem Schuppen/Spiegelkarpfen.:vik:
Ob wir den Fisch nun Buntkarpfen, Fleckenkarpfen oder wegen mir Finkbeiner Karpfen nennen, spiel gar keine Rolle!
Der Koi ist lediglich eine farbliche Zuchtform des stinknormalen Karpfens.
Maßgeblich ist der Lateinische Name.
Und somit darf ich und auch die Claudia den Fisch fangen.....und auch zurücksetzen
Gegen den §39 Abs. 3 des Landesfischereigesetzes von SH verstößt sie damit nicht.
Ich meine: wir hauen dem Chinesen ja auch keine vor den Latz, nur weil er anders aussieht. Es ist deswegen immer noch ein Homo Sapiens


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Macht mal halblang.
> Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch legt dem Richter den LATEINISCHEN Namen des Koi Karpfens vor.....und was fällt auf???
> Na?
> Identisch mit unserem Schuppen/Speigelkarpfen.:vik:



Gut erkannt, deswegen schrieb ich:


> Man müsste eher den umgedrehten Weg wählen und den Koi als normalen Karpfen schmackhaft machen.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war doch aber an einem privaten Teich, so ist doch das Fischereigesetz nur eingeschränkt greifend? Wenn der Pächter oder Besitzer diesen Koi im See sehen möchte und es Beifang war, dann kann doch gar nichts passieren?



Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass die Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das TSG erfolgte und das gilt auch an einem privatem Teich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass die Anzeige wegen verstoß gegen das TSG erfolgte und das gilt auch an einem privatem Teich.
> 
> Grüße JK



Dann sind wir alle schuldig. Das zurücksetzen wird aber nicht ausschlaggebend sein, weil das der Pächter definitiv Regeln darf/kann. In Sachsen Anhalt darf ich auch Beifang zurücksetzen oder mit stimmiger Begründung. 

Dann gehts um die reine Darstellung und das "Leiden".


----------



## Patrick333 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Okay, okay. Nichts desto trotz bin ich der elendigen C&R Diskutiererei überdrüssig und finde das einfach nur noch lächerlich. Von der Peta wohlgemerkt...

Somit hier auch raus. Habe genug dazu gelesen... Kreder etc. Ist mir zu viel Plattform hier für diese dummen PETAner... 

ja, ich weiß, nicht zu berichten wäre auch nicht richtig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man müsste eher den umgedrehten Weg wählen *und den Koi als normalen Karpfen schmackhaft machen*.


Franz müsste es ja wissen, wie schmackhaft ein Koi sein kann

[youtube1]hMvlAersv7A[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMvlAersv7A


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Und somit darf ich und auch die Claudia den Fisch fangen.....und auch zurücksetzen



Stimmt.
Da kann es ja doch so gehen, *da sie einen Grund fürs Zurücksetzen hätte(falls benötigt), da Verwertung ausgeschlossen ist.*


> Einen offensichtlich (zufällig/illegal)besetzten Koi zurückzusetzen, weil er als Zuchtfisch sicher früher mit Medikamenten und wasseraufbereitender Chemie in Verbindung kam und deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich zum Verzehr ungeeignet ist.
> Daher liegt kein vernünftiger Grund zum Töten vor und man will ja schließlich nicht gegen das TSG verstoßen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Das ist vollkommen richtig Basti aber hier gehts doch gerade um diesen Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Da kann es ja doch so gehen, *da sie einen Grund fürs Zurücksetzen hätte(falls benötigt), da Verwertung ausgeschlossen.*



Dünnes Eis...

Nur zur Info:
Dr. Lemcke vom MELUR in Kiel leitet aus der Sache mit dem C+R-Paragraphen in SH ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot maßiger Fische ab (da gings um ein freiwillig höheres Schonmaß Dorsch, was in seinen Augen Verstoss gegen C+R-Gesetz wäre. Müsst ich suchen, ist bei uns veröffentlicht, hatte er mir erlaubt zu veröffentlichen)..

Hier isses schon:
Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein

Fischereirecht in deutschen Ländern........................


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch gar nicht um rechtliche Erwägungen sondern nur um gezielte Kampagnen um die Meinungsbildung in der nichtangelnden Bevölkerungsmehrheit zu beeinflussen. Ziel ist das Angeln zu stigmatisieren um es letztendlich zu verbieten. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein und immer nur hinterherkitten hilft da nix, Offensive ist hier gefragt.



In der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit findet das Themen auch nur auf Seite 14, gleich hinter der Kontaktbörse statt. Ich glaube schon, das in der Summe, PETA sich einfach nur selbst ein Bein stellt.

Geht man damit reflektiert um, ergibt sich daraus einfach nur firlefanz. Allerdings ist es jetzt eine reine PR-Aktion und auch der "Faktor" Traffic.

Wäre es so dramatisch, wie oft beschrieben, es gäbe weder Youtuber noch sonstiges in Verbindung mit Angeln. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz müsste es ja wissen, wie schmackhaft ein Koi sein kann
> 
> [youtube1]hMvlAersv7A[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMvlAersv7A



Ha Ha :q :q

Ja genau - zur "Schmackhaftigkeit" von Koikarpfen kann ich nur sagen: Sie tragen den Geschmack der Freiheit in sich :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Strolch!
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch gar nicht um rechtliche Erwägungen sondern nur um gezielte Kampagnen um die Meinungsbildung in der nichtangelnden Bevölkerungsmehrheit zu beeinflussen. Ziel ist das Angeln zu stigmatisieren um es letztendlich zu verbieten. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein und immer nur hinterherkitten hilft da nix, Offensive ist hier gefragt.




Richtig erkannt. Aber dennoch muss man den PeTa Fritzen Paroli bieten. Dies kann man nur, indem man seine Unschuld und deren penetrante Dummheit beweist.
1. sie hat nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. 
2. auch ein Koi Karpfen ist ein Karpfen
3. C&R hat sie auch nicht gemacht. Das ist nur mit Vorsatz in SH verboten.
4.ob ein Fisch jetzt ein Trauma hat-das würd ich mir doch gern bestätigen lassen 

Dennoch: das hier diskutierte muss Aufgabe dieses komischen Verbands sein, der -so wie mir bekannt ist- wohl die Angler vertritt. Mir ist glatt weg der Name entfallen, da  die immer noch im Schützengraben hocken und abwarten. Aber Dank der guten Kontakte in Politik und Wirtschaft, wird die Vorsitzende das schon richten.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war doch aber an einem privaten Teich, so ist doch das Fischereigesetz nur eingeschränkt greifend? Wenn der Pächter oder Besitzer diesen Koi im See sehen möchte und es Beifang war, dann kann doch gar nichts passieren?



Leider ein Irrtum für SH:




> *
> § 1 BifVO​ Geltungsbereich​*(1) Diese Verordnung gilt für die Binnengewässer nach § 2 Absatz 3 LFischG.





> * § 2 LFischG​Definitionen
> * (3) Binnengewässer sind alle anderen ständig oder zeitweilig oberirdisch in Betten fließenden​oder stehenden Gewässer. Dazu gehören auch Teichwirtschaften und vergleichbare Anlagen.


In anderen Bundesländern kann das anders sein, in S-H gilt das so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> 3. C&R hat sie auch nicht gemacht. Das ist nur mit Vorsatz in SH verboten.


Dünnes Eis...

Wird sich nur gerichtlich klären lassen, Meinung Ministerium ist klar:
Dr. Lemcke vom MELUR in Kiel leitet aus der Sache mit dem C+R-Paragraphen in SH ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot maßiger Fische ab.
Da gings um ein freiwillig höheres Schonmaß Dorsch, was in seinen Augen Verstoss gegen C+R-Gesetz wäre:
Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein

Fischereirecht in deutschen Ländern........................


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Und wie immer bei solchen Themen,gibt es mehr Gäste  als Registierte Benutzer.....#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Leider ein Irrtum für SH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kontext bezogen und wenn Privates Gewässer..... Der Pächter kann eben seine Spielregeln im Rahmen vom TSG festlegen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis...
> 
> Nur zur Info:
> Dr. Lemcke vom MELUR in Kiel leitet aus der Sache mit dem C+R-Paragraphen in SH ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot maßiger Fische ab (da gings um ein freiwillig höheres Schonmaß Dorsch, was in seinen Augen Verstoss gegen C+R-Gesetz wäre. Müsst ich suchen, ist bei uns veröffentlicht, hatte er mir erlaubt zu veröffentlichen)..
> ...



 Ganz richtig, da haben wir in SH momentan ein Problem mit, dass hatte bis zu dieser Aussage von Dr. Lemke in SH kaum jemand vermutet, dass das von der Fischereibehörde so ausgelegt wird.

 Kann man den Fisch verwerten, muss man ihn eigentlich entnehmen. Das sie Karpfen verwerten kann, sagt sie zumindest in dem Filmbeitrag auch, weil sie eben schon Karpfen zum Verzehr an ihren Vater weitergegeben hat.

 Das ist momentan in SH wirklich superdünnes Eis und da muss man sich 30 mal überlegen, welche Argumentationskette man sich dementsprechend vor Gericht zurechtlegt....

 Wobei ich allerdings davon ausgehe, dass das vorher eingestellt wird, war bis Dato mit allen PETA-Angriffen gegen Angler in SH so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis...
> 
> Wird sich nur gerichtlich klären lassen, Meinung Ministerium ist klar:
> Dr. Lemcke:*
> ...




Da dies bei einem Koi nicht möglich ist ohne evtl. die eigene Gesundheit zu gefährden, bleibt nur ihn zurückzusetzen(siehe oben).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Ich wette (wenn ich als Schwabe wetten würde) auch hier auf Einstellung gegen irgendne Auflage und keine Verhandlung...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kontext bezogen und wenn Privates Gewässer..... Der Pächter kann eben seine Spielregeln im Rahmen vom TSG festlegen oder etwa nicht?



Nö, ist in SH nicht so. Er kann verschärfen, muss aber die Mindestregeln der Fischereigesetze beachten.

 Ich darf auf meinem Grundstück ja auch nicht einfach so einen Baum ohne Genehmigung fällen..., hat meinen Nachbarn gerade 10.000,-€ gekostet...

 Eigentum berechtigt zwar, verpflichtet aber auch


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Gegenklage wg. Verleumdung ? möglich ?
Ich schätze die Frau D. als sehr intelligent ein.
Hoffe Peta krieg mal einen an den Sack


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Da dies bei einem Koi nicht möglich ist ohne evtl. die eigene Gesundheit zu gefährden, bleibt nur ihn zurückzusetzen(siehe oben).




warum soll der nicht schmecken?
Ist halt ein bunter Karpfen-mehr nicht.
Kann aber natürlich durchaus sein, dass der schon so alt und groß war, dass der modrig schmecken könnte. Eigentlich wollte Claudia doch nen 45 er Spiegler haben...
Ergo: Goldi konnte nicht verwertet werden und durfte wieder schwimmen. Da ist doch nichts verwerfliches dran.

Was mich aber vielmehr interessiert: warum wurden die Bilder bei diesem Lanz Video "aus rechtlichen Gründen" entfert?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Da dies bei einem Koi nicht möglich ist ohne evtl. die eigene Gesundheit zu gefährden, bleibt nur ihn zurückzusetzen(siehe oben).



Dann würde es bei fast keinem Fisch greifen, außer eventuell bei denen aus Aquakultur, denn ich wette, das 99% der freischwimmenden Fische irgendwelche Belastungen haben....

 Nun müsste man belegen, dass dieser Fisch so belastet war, dass er ungenießbar war.... Wer kann das belegen, ohne Probenentnahme?

 Wie gesagt, hier in SH ist derzeit jegliches Zurücksetzen grenzwertig....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nö, ist in SH nicht so. Er kann verschärfen, muss aber die Mindestregeln der Fischereigesetze beachten.
> 
> Ich darf auf meinem Grundstück ja auch nicht einfach so einen Baum ohne Genehmigung fällen..., hat meinen Nachbarn gerade 10.000,-€ gekostet...
> 
> Eigentum berechtigt zwar, verpflichtet aber auch



Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber auf einer privaten Anlage (FOPU) sind die Regeln ja sehr flexibel. Darauf wollte ich abzielen. Stehts so in der Fischereiverordnung ist es Möglicherweise anders, greift diese aber nicht nur auf öffentliche Gewässer?


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> da  die immer noch im Schützengraben hocken und abwarten.




Ja fast 40 Jahre Skat..... und nun steht der feind  oben am Graben...... 18 ? ...jo....20?...jo.....bum bum bum......


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> warum soll der nicht schmecken?
> Ist halt ein bunter Karpfen-mehr nicht.
> Kann aber natürlich durchaus sein, dass der schon so alt und groß war, dass der modrig schmecken könnte. Eigentlich wollte Claudia doch nen 45 er Spiegler haben...
> Ergo: Goldi konnte nicht verwertet werden und durfte wieder schwimmen. Da ist doch nichts verwerfliches dran.



Nicht weil er nicht schmeckt.
Sondern:
Einen offensichtlich (zufällig/illegal)besetzten Koi zurückzusetzen, weil er als Zuchtfisch sicher früher mit Medikamenten und wasseraufbereitender Chemie in Verbindung kam und deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich zum Verzehr ungeeignet ist.
Daher liegt kein vernünftiger Grund zum Töten vor und man will ja schließlich nicht gegen das TSG verstoßen.

Töten um Proben zu entnehmen und ihn dann auf den Müll zu werfen ist mMn auch kein vernünftiger Grund lt. TSG(und das steht nunmal über dem Fischereigesetz).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber auf einer privaten Anlage (FOPU) sind die Regeln ja sehr flexibel.



Nein, hier in SH nicht, da gelten die gleichen Regeln, wie an allen anderen Gewässern.... Es greift überall das Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dann würde es bei fast keinem Fisch greifen, außer eventuell bei denen aus Aquakultur, denn ich wette, das 99% der freischwimmenden Fische irgendwelche Belastungen haben....



Sehe ich nicht so.

Fische, die zur Nahrungsgewinnung produziert werden(und anschließend auch in Angelseen besetzt werden), werden nur mit zugelassenen Mitteln behandelt.

Bei Zierfischen sieht es da schon anders aus. Angefangen bei Mitteln zur Teich-/Wasserreinigung bis zu Antibiotika usw. etc. pp.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Töten um Proben zu entnehmen und ihn dann auf den Müll zu werfen ist mMn auch kein vernünftiger Grund lt. TSG(und das steht nunmal über dem Fischereigesetz).



Ein Vernünftiger Grund kann schon dann vorliegen, wenn man ihn als Dünger verwenden möchte oder als Tierfutter usw..... Das sind alles solche Leierparagraphen, da kannst du nichts drauf geben, entscheidend ist alleine die Auslegung und Überzeugung eines Richters.

 Wobei ich nach wie vor auf eine Einstellung vor einer Gerichtsverhandlung hoffe...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nein, hier in SH nicht, da gelten die gleichen Regeln, wie an allen anderen Gewässern.... Es greift überall das Fischereigesetz.



Alles klar, danke für die Infos!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ein Vernünftiger Grund kann schon dann vorliegen, wenn man ihn als Dünger verwenden möchte oder als Tierfutter usw..... Das sind alles solche Leierparagraphen, da kannst du nichts drauf geben, entscheidend ist alleine die Auslegung und Überzeugung eines Richters.




Ist alles richtig aber hast du keinen Garten und kein Viehzeug und angelst dann eine Zierfisch, der nicht als Nahrungsmittel geeignet ist, musst du ihn zurücksetzen oder töten und auf den Müll werfen.
Wer hält denn töten um des Tötens Willen für richtig?


----------



## Nordan (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ha Ha :q :q
> 
> Ja genau - zur "Schmackhaftigkeit" von Koikarpfen kann ich nur sagen: Sie tragen den Geschmack der Freiheit in sich :q



Offtopic:
Die schmecken nach Marlboro?:q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ist alles richtig aber hast du keinen Garten und kein Viehzeug und angelst dann eine Zierfisch, der nicht als Nahrungsmittel geeignet ist, musst du ihn zurücksetzen oder töten und auf den Müll werfen.
> Wer hält denn töten um des Tötens Willen für richtig?



Es geht nicht darum, was man für richtig hält, es geht darum, ob man ihn verwerten kann... und da ist die Fischereibehörde nach dem Statement von Dr. Lemke eben auf einem relativ klaren Pfad.... und wenn der mit seiner Ansicht zur Gerichtsverhandlung geladen wird, möchte ich da als Angler lieber nicht in der Sitzung sitzen....


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



> Wer hält denn töten um des Tötens Willen für richtig?



Es geht dann in der Argumentation aber nicht um Töten um des Tötens Willen - sondern um Hege! 

Das ist ja auch hier im Süden das große Problem: Ob man einen Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle - er muss "unschädlich" gemacht werden. Begründung fürs Töten: Aus Hegegründen. 

Hege = Pauschal alles umbringen was das Schonmaß erreicht hat. 

Das ist ja gerade das Irre an der Sache.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was man für richtig hält, es geht darum,* ob man ihn verwerten kann.*.. und da ist die Fischereibehörde nach dem Statement von Dr. Lemke eben auf einem relativ klaren Pfad....




Sag ich doch.:m

Franz, diesen Paragraphen gibts doch nur in Bayern oder?

*Der Lemcke sagt ja selbst:*
"Gefangene Fische dürfen bzw. müssen Sie zurücksetzen, wenn Sie das Mindestmaß nicht erreichen oder einer Schonzeit unterliegen.* Ansonsten sind die gefangenen Fische im Regelfall zu verwerten oder nach Hegegesichtspunkten zu entnehmen (siehe oben). In begründeten Fällen, wenn die Verwertung als Lebensmittel objektiv unmöglich ist, kann ein Zurücksetzen gerechtfertigt sein.....*

siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es geht dann in der Argumentation aber nicht um Töten um des Tötens Willen - sondern um Hege!
> 
> Das ist ja auch hier im Süden das große Problem: Ob man einen Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle - er muss "unschädlich" gemacht. Begründung fürs Töten: Aus Hegegründen.
> 
> ...



Das zerstört doch die gesamte ökologische Struktur eines Gewässer per se, wenn ganze Stufen der Fische ( Alter, Gewicht) innerhalb der Größenpyramiden fehlen.

Das ist in sich geschlossen schon so doof, das es eigentlich gar nicht zu umsetzbar sein dürfte. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre das Gegenteil dann, das einfach nicht geangelt werden dürfte, wenn man volle Gewässer haben will.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was man für richtig hält, es geht darum, ob man ihn verwerten kann... und da ist die Fischereibehörde nach dem Statement von Dr. Lemke eben auf einem relativ klaren Pfad.... und wenn der mit seiner Ansicht zur Gerichtsverhandlung geladen wird, möchte ich da als Angler lieber nicht in der Sitzung sitzen...



Dr. Lemke ist auch so ein Aspirant für den "Hermann Drosse' Gedächtnis" Preis. 

Er und ähnlich tickende Zeitgenossen sind das wahre Problem und nicht Peta.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Naja - er macht weder das Gesetz (das war Habeck), noch urteilt er am Ende (das macht die Justiz)..

Er ist "nur" der ranghöchste, zuständige Beamte im Ministerium eben.

Im Koalitionsvertrag steht ja die Überprüfung des C+R-§, aber egal was da rauskommt:
Das ist ja vorher passiert.

Zudem wurde ja wohl wieder (Annahme) wg. Verstoß gegen TSG angezeigt, nicht wg. Verstoss gegen Fischereigesetz.

Da kommt drauf an, wie Ermittlungbehörden das werten und evtl. ausweiten oder "übersehen" (weniger Schreibarbeit).. 

Auch hier wird man das alles schlicht abwarten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Und wieder Schreiberlinge, die auch wieder faktenfrei von PETA als Tierschützern sprechen und dass man nur zur Ernährung angeln dürfe:
https://www.freenet.de/lifestyle/ma...uaelerei-angezeigt-fntdt_6334908_4743240.html

Und kein Verband(it), der das richtig stellt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Moin zusammen!
Auf der FB-Seite von Claudia Darga https://www.facebook.com/dargaclaudia/ , tummeln sich die PETA-Typen, mit ihrer harschen Kritik.
Das schreit nach Unterstützung für Claudia !
Macht mit !


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Man müsste  eigentlich eine Angler- bzw Naturnutzerhilfe gründen um Opfern dieser Sinnlosanzeigen geschulte Beistände zu verschaffen. Krieg das kalte kotzen, echt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man müsste  eigentlich eine Angler- bzw Naturnutzerhilfe gründen um Opfern dieser Sinnlosanzeigen geschulte Beistände zu verschaffen. Krieg das kalte kotzen, echt


Gibts schon, unter anderem Namen..nur machen die nix..naaa,wer könnte damit wohl gemeint sein?


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Gibt es eben nicht


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Moin .

Du denkst doch nicht ernsthaft an die Angler-Verbände.|kopfkrat


Ganz ehrlich Muuuhhaaaa.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Du denkst doch nicht ernsthaft an die Angler-Verbände.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Doch..wofür werden die denn bezahlt? 

Nicht Peta, die dafür in Frage kommenden Verbände müsste man dafür in sozialen Medien zuschaizzen,sie laut, deutlich und immer wieder an ihre zu erledigenden aber sträflich missachteten Pflichten erinnern.

Es ist ihre Aufgabe ihre Kunden(!) Lobbytechnisch zu vertreten.

Dieser Peta Furz stinkt nur, weil die pennenden Verbandsschlafmützen ihnen Mistvorlagen frei Haus liefern.


----------



## Cargocem (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Doch..wofür werden die denn bezahlt?
> 
> Nicht Peta, die dafür in Frage kommenden Verbände müsste man dafür in sozialen Medien zuschaizzen,sie laut, deutlich und immer wieder an ihre zu erledigenden aber sträflich missachteten Pflichten erinnern.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht wieso PETA mit seinen Affronten immer so viel Aufsehen erregt und selbst kaum im Fokus der Skeptiker steht. Wenn man sich mit PETA nur etwas beschäftigt anstatt sich über die unsinnigen Anschuldigungen von PETA zu beschäftigen wäre uns besser geholfen. PETA verdient sein Geld schließlich mit dem Tierschutz ohne eine Gegenleistung von den Tieren zu verlangen, da muss es doch Ungleichgewichte geben - oder?

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...ion-peta-toetete-zehntausende-tiere-1.1641764

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Falsch.

PETA mach eben gerade KEINEN Tierschutz!!

Tierrechtler!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der Tipp, nach PETA zu googlen, ist auch wertvoll.
> 
> So merken vielleicht mehr Menschen, dass PETA nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cargocem (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Cargocem schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso PETA mit seinen Affronten immer so viel Aufsehen erregt und selbst kaum im Fokus der Skeptiker steht. Wenn man sich mit PETA nur etwas beschäftigt anstatt sich über die unsinnigen Anschuldigungen von PETA zu beschäftigen wäre uns besser geholfen. PETA verdient sein Geld schließlich mit dem Tierschutz ohne eine Gegenleistung von den Tieren zu verlangen, da muss es doch Ungleichgewichte geben - oder?
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...ion-peta-toetete-zehntausende-tiere-1.1641764
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Und hier nochmals für diejenigen denen lesen nicht so sehr liegt.
PETA tötet kerngesunde Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund. Damit PETA die Spendengelder für vernünftigerweise Dinge behalten kann, nämlich für seine Elitären Mitglieder die diese Maschinerie des sinnlosen Tiertodes aufrecht erhalten.
Und hier geht es nicht um 2-3 Hündchen + es geht um 10.000

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cargocem (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Cargocem schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso PETA mit seinen Affronten immer so viel Aufsehen erregt und selbst kaum im Fokus der Skeptiker steht. Wenn man sich mit PETA nur etwas beschäftigt anstatt sich über die unsinnigen Anschuldigungen von PETA zu beschäftigen wäre uns besser geholfen. PETA verdient sein Geld schließlich mit dem Tierschutz ohne eine Gegenleistung von den Tieren zu verlangen, da muss es doch Ungleichgewichte geben - oder?
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...ion-peta-toetete-zehntausende-tiere-1.1641764
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


[Editiert]- RETTET TIERE!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



Cargocem schrieb:


> [Editiert] - RETTET TIERE!



Ginge es Ausdruckstechnisch evtl. auch einige Nummern kleiner? 

Trotz aller Emotionen bei diesem Thema, sollte man doch bitte darauf achten, bei der Wortwahl nicht aufs "Niveau" der uns allen bekannten und auch zu Recht kritisierten Peta Demagogik abzusinken.


----------



## Cargocem (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ginge es Ausdruckstechnisch evtl. auch einige Nummern kleiner?
> 
> Trotz aller Emotionen bei diesem Thema, sollte man doch bitte darauf achten, bei der Wortwahl nicht aufs "Niveau" der uns allen bekannten und auch zu Recht kritisierten Peta Demagogik abzusinken.


Mit Verlaub aber die Wortwahl ist hier poetisch zu sehen. Ich habe hier bewusst niemanden Persönlich denunziert sondern die Idee " PETA" angeprangert und zum Abschuss frei gegeben. Ich rufe bestimmt nicht zu Gewalttätigkeiten auf, das sollte jedem klar sein. Überdies ist dieses Statement nicht von mir als Angler sondern als  aufrichtiger Tierfreund gefallen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Wies gemeint ist spielt keine Rolle. Es geht darum was da steht - und das was da stand können wir hier nicht dulden. Punkt! 

Eine Diskussion über Tierrechtsorganisationen ist immer schwer - weil die Voraussetzungen doch sehr verschieden sind. 

Wichtig wäre es, dass man wenigstens innerhalb der Anglerschaft mal versteht, dass es einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen: 
Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern gibt. Wenn das erledigt ist, kann man sich daran machen sich mit dem Unterschied zwischen Tierschutz und Artenschutz zu beschäftigen - auch das ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatzpunkt  

Thomas hat das vor Jahren hier schonmal sehr schön erklärt:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E


----------



## phatfunky (29. Oktober 2017)

Lasst die PETA Ihre Blödsinn treiben. Die machen sich nur zu Affen und irgendwann werden die Richter das nicht mehr dulden. Viel wichtiger ist das Leute wie Claudia den Mut haben das Angeln ganz selbstverständlich darzustellen. Irgendwann erreicht die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz eine kritische Masse, dann kann die PETA endgültige ihre Jacke holen, und gehen!

Es ist nur wichtig meiner Meinung nach, dass Angler nicht unter sich streiten. 

Was sagten nun The UK Subs damals? "If the kids are united, they will never, be divided!"


----------



## elranchero (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*

Ok uk subs wow jetzt wird es 80‘s Punk is not dead [emoji41]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cargocem (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ok uk subs wow jetzt wird es 80‘s Punk is not dead [emoji41]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Es geht ja auch eigentlich nicht um die Ausdrucksweise die ich zum Aufruf zur Rebellion benutzt habe sondern doch eher darum dem Unmut Taten folgen zu lassen die vielleicht zu einer etwas breiteren Streuung meiner Haltung gegen PETA führt. Immerhin hat PETA selbst eine Klage diesbezüglich durch einen Vergleich vorzeitig beendet um das Thema aus der Öffentlichkeit zu halten.
Also sollte man den Link vielleicht einfach Mal öfter Teilen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

